# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  هل تعلم أن الماء البارد يعالج هذه الأمراض ؟

## mohamed73

يعتبر الماء أفضل دواء يمكنه علاج العديد  من الأمراض ، فشرب الماء يستطيع فعل أكثر مما تفعله الأدوية والعقاقير ،  فتتكون الأجزاء الأساسية في جسم الإنسان من الماء ، لذلك فالماء ضروري جدا  حيث يساعد أعضاء الجسم المختلفة لتقوم بوظائفها بالشكل المناسب ، ولا يساعد  الماء في الحفاظ على صحة الخلايا فقط ، بل يقوم بالتخلص من السموم الغير  مرغوب فيها من الجسم .يساعد الماء على الحفاظ على صحة البشرة ،  التخلص من السموم المتراكمة في الجسم ، يدعم عملية الميتابوليزم ، يعزز  الطاقة التي يحتاجها الجسم ، يلين المفاصل ، يحسن الحالة المزاجية ويسهل  عملية الهضم ، ونحن عادة ما نتحدث عن الماء الساخن وفوائده ، لأنه خالي من  العوامل المعدنية ، ولكن هل تعلم أن الماء البارد يقدم العديد من المنافع  الصحية لجسم الإنسان .لا يحتاج الإنسان تناول الماء البارد فقط  ليجني منافعه ، بل يمكن وضعه مباشرة على الجسم أو الإستحمام به ، فالحصول  على حمام بارد صباحا يساعد على الشعور بالإنتعاش طوال اليوم ، ولا يعني  المار البارد أن يكون مثلجا ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك يعمل الماء البارد على  تهدئة الجسم في أيام الصيف الحارة ، كما يساعد في علاج بعض الأمراض عن طريق  التحكم في تدفق الدم ، تعزيز التخلص من سموم الجسم ودعم الجهاز الهضمي .*المنافع الصحية للماء البارد :**1- النقرس :* إن النقرس  هو مرض ناتج عن تراكم حمض اليوريك ، مما يؤثر على المفاصل ، ويساعد الماء  البارد على التخلص من حمض اليوريك من الجسم بفاعلية ، ويؤدي ذلك إلى  الوقاية من بعض الأمراض مثل النقرس .*2- يخفف الألم :* يعتبر  الماء البارد من أفضل الاختيارات لتخفيف الآلام ، ويستخدم لهذا لغرض عن  طريق وضعه على منشفة نظيفة ووضعها على الأماكن المصابة أو تشطف هذه الأماكن  بالماء البارد مباشرة لتخفيف الآلام ، يعمل الماء البارد على تخفيف تدفق  الدم للعضلات مما يعمل على تهدئة الآلام .*3- يحسن الخصوبة :* تعتمد  خصوبة الذكور على على درجات الحرارة الباردة للخصيتين ، ولكن نظرا لبعض  المتطلبات المهنية مثل الجلوس لفترات طويلة أو القيادة يوميا لبعض المسافات  البعيدة ، يصبح من الصعب الحفاظ على درجة الحرارة للأماكن الخاصة لدى  الرجال ، ويعتبر الجلوس في حاوية من الماء البارد أفضل طريق للحفاظ على  درجات الحرارة منخفضة .*4- التهاب المسالك البولية :*  يمكن علاج التهاب المسالك البولية الأولي عن طريق شرب المزيد من الماء فقط  ، فتناول الماء البارد يساعد على التخلص من البكتريا بفاعلية ، فكلما ملأت  المثانة جيدا ثم تبولت ، كلما كان الشفاء من هذه الحالة أسرع .*5- حصى الكلى :* يتكون  حصى الكلى لأسباب عديدة ، ولكن هناك علاج واحد قوي للتخلص منها ومن أمراض  الكلى الأخرى وهو الماء ، لذلك ينصح بتناول كمية جيدة من الماء البارد  باستمرار . *6- العناية بالعين :*  ينصح الخبراء بضرورة غسل العينين بالماء البارد دائما ، يساعد ذلك على  استرخاء العيون وإزالة التراب والأوساخ التي من المحتمل أن تسبب تهيج العين  ، فالماء البارد بالتأكيد علاجا فعالا لمشكلات تهيج العيون البسيطة .*7- الحموضة :* يستطيع  الماء البارد تهدئة الجهاز الهضمي ، كما يساعد على التحكم في حرقة الصدر  وعدم الشعور بالراحة الناتج عن الحموضة ، ينصح بتناول كوب من الماء البارد  بعد الإستيقاظ من النوم مباشرة  للتخلص من هذه المشكلة.*8- علاج البشرة الجافة :*  إن الماء الساخن هو المسئول الرئيسي عن جفاف البشرة ، والتي إذا تركت بدون  علاج يتحول الموضوع من الجمال إلى الصحة ، ولكن أخذ حمام بالماء البارد  يساعد في علاج البشرة الجافة والمشكلات المتعلقة بها .

----------


## max_11

*نصائح مهمة*   *جزاك الله خيراً ع الطرح القيم*   *وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال*

----------

